# Foros Clasificados / Compra y Venta / Proveedores Material Genético  SEMILLA DE TARA

## Alper

Amigos:
Dispongo de semilla de Tara, proveniente de plantas seleccionadas, grandes productoras, con nueve años de cultivo en *costa.* Mayores informes: *Telefs. 976-156693, * 65 33 85* Saludos cordiales.Temas similares: Semilla de ajo Compro semilla o plantones de platano, tambien semilla de Zapallo Necesito semilla de ajo. Tara semilla de papa

----------


## jraulmedina@hotmail.com

Sr:  Alper
  estoy  interesado  en comprar  semilla de  tara  favor   por  misma  via nesecito precio y forma de pago...n/cuenta para el deposito
a la espera de su respuesta. 
Jaime Medina
RPM  # 692491  (en este momento estoy  fuera de linea hasta el 21 de julio)
celular  942-609962

----------


## pacotore

hola alper. justo estab por adquirir esas semillas de tara. para mi terreno en oxapampa. que variedad tienes? tu crees que funcione alla?
mi correo es francisco@portalusb.com
tienes nextel? gracias

----------

jraulmedina@hotmail.com

----------


## Alper

Estimado Francisco:
Es importante que verifiques ,si en tu área, existen plantas nativas ó cultivadas de tara, si así fuera, tratar de informarte, cual es su producción, y problemas sanitarios que se presentan.
En caso contrario, lo más conveniente es realizar una pequeña plantación e ir observando el desarrollo de su cultivo. Aunque los resultados se obtendrán después de algunos años, será mejor, antes que invertir en un cultivo sin conocer su desarrollo futuro.
Las plantas madres provienen de semillas seleccionadas de plantas provenientes de Cajamarca, Ayacucho, La Libertad, adaptadas a la costa.
Saludos cordiales.

----------


## jraulmedina@hotmail.com

Sr: Alper
 disculpa que insista pero  todavia no me llega su lista de precios
a la espera de sus comentarios 
Saludos  
Jaime  Medina

----------


## Alper

Estimado Jaime:
El día de ayer dí respuesta a tu solicitud, mediante un mensaje privado, revisa *NOTIFICACIONES, mensajes recibidos.* Saludos cordiales.

----------


## Alper

Para recordarles a los interesados:
Dispongo de semilla de Tara, de reciente producción.
Informes llamando a los teléfonos: *976-156693, RPM* 65 33 85* Saludos cordiales. FLORES LOTE CASA NH.jpgfotos por clasificar 205.jpgNH FERT ORG..jpg

----------


## jessermendez

Alper, estoy interesado en adquirir semilla de Tara, agradecere eviarme informacion de precios y caracteristicas. jmendezp@g-in-com.pe
Atte,
Jesser Mendez

----------


## Alper

Amigos:
Dispongo de semilla de Tara, cosecha 2013, producida en costa, provenientes de plantas madre, grandes productoras.
Informes:
Telef. 976-156693
        RPM * 65 33 85

----------

